# Sunday's Show And Tell...8/28/16



## jd56 (Aug 28, 2016)

The summer is coming to a close soon. 
But, still picking weather[emoji102] 

Let's see what relics you have found from the past week. 
Whether it be bike related or not. 
Please include pictures as we do love pictures!

With so many projects in the wait and just no more room for another, I couldn't pass on this one. 
I guess red was a popular color...seems most of my men's house painted bikes I find are red.






Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## JKT (Aug 28, 2016)

just a few smalls this week for me.. I picked up the two Green NOS Raspberry Reflectors on the right from fellow cabe member "stoney" . thanks, Ray !.. and a couple of prewar generators..  I have been looking for one to add to a prewar project I'm working on... now sure which one I will use just yet.... one's from  "tech549" thanks Paul ! and the other a eBay find


----------



## stoney (Aug 28, 2016)

Since moving to North Carolina I don't find bike stuff yet. Found another cabinet though.


----------



## bikesnbuses (Aug 28, 2016)

I went to look at "old bikes" (all reproductions)and comic books and almost missed this one in the corner leaning against a mountain bike..
Asked if it was for sale,he said "SURE!" 
For those that arent BMX guys..Its a Mongoose Moosegoose!And yes,the frame is factory


----------



## Arrington (Aug 28, 2016)

Found this x53 this week.  Hopefully someone here on the forum can help me out with a headlight and rear reflector.


----------



## Arrington (Aug 28, 2016)




----------



## Evans200 (Aug 28, 2016)

After searching high and low for months, finally scored two Daido Machine Guns from one ebay seller. Both were inop, but had clean guts. So with the help of a friend got one to work, and the other is a dust collector. Repair cost was a case of beer. Shown here on the Columbia, but will be installed on the Dial Your Ride once the bike arrives.


----------



## syclesavage (Aug 28, 2016)

Got this Columbia Rambler down the road at a yard sale original owner from his parents he's 70 now said he was 8 when he was given it paid 100.00 . Tank is toasted though. So i'm looking for them


----------



## rodeo1988 (Aug 28, 2016)

Pick up at flea market LINDY plane maybe shelby ornament or maybe just a toy


----------



## jd56 (Aug 28, 2016)

rodeo1988 said:


> Pick up at flea market LINDY plane maybe shelby ornament or maybe just a toy View attachment 354334 View attachment 354335



Nice!

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Arrington (Aug 28, 2016)

I got 2 tanks this week from fellow members.


----------



## rustystone2112 (Aug 28, 2016)

DELTA DISEASE, feeling good just got my weekly dose this morning. Any body know if this Higgins light came on a factory bike or was it sold only as an accessory ?


----------



## Jarod24 (Aug 28, 2016)

Picked up this Colson tank on eBay, nice patina, just the way I like it.


----------



## Robertriley (Aug 28, 2016)

Arrington said:


> View attachment 354336
> I got 2 tanks this week from fellow members.



Does anyone repop the deluxe decal on the side in a water slide


----------



## keith kodish (Aug 28, 2016)

29/30's wood wheel dp harris harvard bike. Came with spare wheel,& tire,chain,too. Original paint under the housepaint,no dents,clean little bike. Will be up for trades,shelby parts,.....

Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## Freqman1 (Aug 28, 2016)

I know some of you are probably still wondering who the "sucker" was that paid all that money for the Ebay Indian--well it was me. I know I may have been able to piece one of these together using a Westfield frame. The badge and chainring are the money parts. The thing is I didn't want a wannabe Indian but one that was actually sold as an Indian new. I know this may be spitting hairs to some but this being the real deal is why I went after it. V/r Shawn


----------



## Freqman1 (Aug 28, 2016)

Oh yeah I spent a few hours removing the green, orange, and white house paint. Well actually more than a few but I was able to save a large part of the original paint and all the decals. Ain't gonna win no beauty contest but its the real deal. I have a better set of rims on the way and a tank being made right now and then I'm going to call it a day on this one. V/r Shawn


----------



## dfa242 (Aug 28, 2016)

Those pedals were a nice bonus too. 
That came out amazing - good for you.


----------



## partsguy (Aug 28, 2016)

A coworker gave this to me on Monday. Its a 1970 Schwinn Varsity. I'll likely part it out because it's pretty rough and I don't have the time to dump into it. Besides, I need parts off it for another vintage roadbike. It was built Dec. 1970 in Chicago, IL. 

It was bound for the crusher as it sits, until my coworker saw I had some vintage bikes in my truck one day and figured I would want it.

















Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## rollfaster (Aug 28, 2016)

Freqman1 said:


> Oh yeah I spent a few hours removing the green, orange, and white house paint. Well actually more than a few but I was able to save a large part of the original paint and all the decals. Ain't gonna win no beauty contest but its the real deal. I have a better set of rims on the way and a tank being made right now and then I'm going to call it a day on this one. V/r Shawn
> 
> View attachment 354413 View attachment 354415 View attachment 354416



Wow Shawn!! Awesome job!


----------



## jd56 (Aug 28, 2016)

Freqman1 said:


> Oh yeah I spent a few hours removing the green, orange, and white house paint. Well actually more than a few but I was able to save a large part of the original paint and all the decals. Ain't gonna win no beauty contest but its the real deal. I have a better set of rims on the way and a tank being made right now and then I'm going to call it a day on this one. V/r Shawn
> 
> View attachment 354413 View attachment 354415 View attachment 354416



That would take me weeks to get itveven close to that good...impressive man, impressive indeed.

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk
O


----------



## MaxGlide (Aug 28, 2016)

Scored this beauty this week. Repaint but mostly there (missing rear reflector and rack lens is broken but in great shape.


----------



## catfish (Aug 28, 2016)

The cast metal ones are toys. The bicycle ones were aluminum. Still a great find. 



rodeo1988 said:


> Pick up at flea market LINDY plane maybe shelby ornament or maybe just a toy View attachment 354334 View attachment 354335


----------



## Freqman1 (Aug 28, 2016)

Jarod24 said:


> Picked up this Colson tank on eBay, nice patina, just the way I like it.
> 
> View attachment 354349




So you got a bike to go with that? Nice score. V/r Shawn


----------



## bicycle larry (Aug 28, 2016)

Freqman1 said:


> Oh yeah I spent a few hours removing the green, orange, and white house paint. Well actually more than a few but I was able to save a large part of the original paint and all the decals. Ain't gonna win no beauty contest but its the real deal. I have a better set of rims on the way and a tank being made right now and then I'm going to call it a day on this one. V/r Shawn
> 
> View attachment 354413 View attachment 354415 View attachment 354416



 good to see you got this ,its super nice, good job done on removeing the paint!!!! from bicycle larry


----------



## Freqman1 (Aug 28, 2016)

bicycle larry said:


> good to see you got this ,its super nice, good job done on removeing the paint!!!! from bicycle larry





Thanks Larry and everyone that has provided positive comments. I'm happy with the way it turned out considering what I started with and taking a fairly expensive chance that I could save the original paint. I also have a rack on the way and once I get the tank and rack installed it will be finished for now.  At some point I hope to get a set of white Robert Deans for it so I can ride it. V/r Shawn


----------



## stoney (Aug 28, 2016)

You said it won't win any beauty contest. I disagree. Real nice.


----------



## Joe Buffardi (Aug 28, 2016)

Oh mio dio cazzo!! Now thats a good looking Indian!! I knew it was the real deal! Congrats to you man!!!


----------



## silvertonguedevil (Aug 28, 2016)

I picked up this 1952 Monark Super Deluxe.


----------



## stoney (Aug 28, 2016)

Great Super Deluxe, love the color combo. I found the exact color bike years ago in Rhinebeck N.Y. Rails on tank and all. The only thing different was it had the dual split basket on the front. It said Firestone on the sides with big plaques. That came off within 5 minutes of getting the bike home.


----------



## scrubbinrims (Aug 28, 2016)

No bikes, but an antique mahjong game with a cool dragon carved in the box.  The tiles are made of bone dovetailed into the bamboo and the set is complete....hard to imagine how much time is needed to carve all this.

Chris


----------



## Jarod24 (Aug 28, 2016)

Freqman1 said:


> So you got a bike to go with that? Nice score. V/r Shawn



Haha I'm working on it. I have a project on the way. Should be here in the next couple days. Made a deal on a frame, fork, truss, crank and then I happen to see the tank on eBay later that day. Figured I should probably grab it considering you rarely see them for sale.


----------



## higgens (Aug 28, 2016)

Got a monark project some tires and a few boys and girls tanks o and a lead on a bunch of bikes!


----------



## Iverider (Aug 29, 2016)

I picked up a pretty decent Miami Rack. Very solid, just a couple extra holes drilled in the legs and a little notch out of one of them at the bottom.
Now, if only I had a Tall Miami Motobike!



Untitled by VW Sightings, on Flickr


----------



## TexasJeff2855 (Aug 29, 2016)

Firestone Flying Ace project.


----------



## Maskadeo (Aug 29, 2016)

I found this in a box mixed with bicycle and Harley parts. Any insight on  it would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## bricycle (Aug 29, 2016)

rodeo1988 said:


> Pick up at flea market LINDY plane maybe shelby ornament or maybe just a toy View attachment 354334 View attachment 354335



Toy, but still Kool.


----------



## rustystone2112 (Aug 29, 2016)

Maskadeo said:


> View attachment 354732 View attachment 354733 I found this in a box mixed with bicycle and Harley parts. Any insight on  it would be greatly appreciated.



Had a few like it , they are always to big to fit a bicycle head tube.I think they must be for motorcycles or antique cars radiator filler tube below the radiator cap


----------



## MaxGlide (Sep 8, 2016)

MaxGlide said:


> Scored this beauty this week. Repaint but mostly there (missing rear reflector and rack lens is broken but in great shape.View attachment 354446View attachment 354447View attachment 354448



Well that finally got her all tuned and shined up! Horn works and so does the light (but I need a battery tray. The Big Apples make for a smooth ride! Might bring it to Iron Ranch.


----------

